# Local Creek on Michigan Out of Doors TV



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I saw on my local PBS station that Thursday's Michigan Out of Doors TV did a segment on Paint Creek. 2 local guys were fishing it-it showed one trout being caught. Now it's a "famous" stream.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I missed MOOD last night. CMU public tv showed some concert instead.


Maybe you can open a parking lot for all the new fisherman :lol:


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

Yeah, I cringed for all of those who have fished it for some time. I used to go up there when I lived in Royal Oak. MOOD did not help the situation. Already a marginal trout fishery at best.

Zob


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

yep they said it was not a blue ribbon stream.......more preasure where it is not needed....nice to see that they did mention the guy in the shorts wet wadeing was a guide on the Alsable tho......why didnt they show the Asable instead


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Do you guys know where MOOD probably found out how decent the fishing can be on Paint Creek?

Probably right here...it's not a secret on this site, you guys talk about it all the time. 

Or it might have been through one of the conservation organizations struggling to raise money to further restore the creek.

It's not a secret, much of it thanks to the guys right on this site who apparently forget this is a public website. 

But isn't much of Paint Creek on private land, is it that vulnerable to the general public? I know the stretch behind my in-law's subdivision never sees anyone fishing.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Check the top Google hit for "Paint Creek Trout"  

I thought the segment was goofy, but there are few secrets these days, and the park in downtown Rochester sure ain't one of them. :lol:


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Yep I saw it last night and knew the guys on here were going to be upset by it. But hey maybe it will get more people interested in fishing it and then in turn protecting it.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I've never done very well there personally...it's not a secret spot by any means,but I'd be curious how many people show up there searching for trout this weekend :lol:


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

Imagine the Horror of a public resource funded by fishing licenses, being broadcast all around the State!

OH the HORROR!!!!!!

Pick up any phone in Michigan and call around and you can find the secret spots.
Read the Magazines and paper you'll find the secret spots too.

While your at those secret spots, fill up a trash bag before you leave so we can all enjoy a cleaner streamside.


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

Never implied it was a secret, I was merely stating that now more people know about it. I don't fish there anymore but I understand why some who do might not be too happy. 

Zob


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

I certainly did not mean any offense to anyone by my post. Hope none was taken.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I've got to agree with Kirk on this one. Isn't that what Michigan Out of Doors AND this very site is all about ? How many of you have watched MOOD over the years and found a new spot to try that you'd never heard about. No biggie IMO. Again, Paint Creek is certainly no secret.

John


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

My post was not aimed at anyone specific either.

Lack of good fishing more times than not, is a direct results of poorer than average habitat.
The more members involved in habitat restoration on the Paint, Clinton, Huron, Mill Belle or Black river, the better off the fish and fishermen.
If people are unaware of a resource, how will they know to help out on it?
Without usage it has no value.


----------



## jeffm80 (Feb 23, 2002)

if you listen close at the end of the segment, the host invites all s.e mi anglers to get out and give paint creek a try :yikes: . their are thousands of small creeks around the state that hold trout, why paint creek ?? there has to be an underlying reason for casting this creek into the lime light besides its location, any other thoughts out ??


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> Yep I saw it last night and knew the guys on here were going to be upset by it. But hey maybe it will get more people interested in fishing it and then in turn protecting it.


We need more attitudes like this, Not all this secret spot crap. I mean we have been here for 200+ years before and the Indians how long before that. Its not like there are any secret spots left just a decrease in hunting & fishing. Pretty soon that secret spot will be a parking lot or strip mall so get over it.


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

I have been fishing for over 50 years. I heard about Paint Creek years ago, never went there before and don't plan on going now. I don't think anyone has to worry about losing their secret spot.
Rich


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

WOW, everyone was watching on thursday night................:lol:


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Interesting to see the various posts on this. I find it ironic that people worry about discussion boards like this " discussing" places to fish ,hunt etc...
Paint creek is well known around the SE Michigan area. 1989 Dave Richey wrote a piece about the creek in the Detroit News -that's how I found about the Paint.
Couple of points: Everyone "knows"about the Steelie runs on the Manistee at Tippy Dam- The Hex Hatch on the Ausable- the salmon on the Pere Marquette-"Stocker fest" on the Huron in April. These places get hammered but one can still find places to fish that are not "ruined" . I enjoyed watching the Paint Creek segment on flyfishing on TV. Seems most of the time it's Walleye's- I don't fish for them or have any interest in doing so. I don't think a segment on TV will be the doom of the creek- biggest worry is development out there.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

EDW said:


> Interesting to see the various posts on this. I find it ironic that people worry about discussion boards like this " discussing" places to fish ,hunt etc...
> 
> 
> I don't think a segment on TV will be the doom of the creek- biggest worry is development out there.


That's my thought too EDW. This is a discussion forum. If we can't discuss these rivers/streams/lakes, what is the point of the forum ?

You're right on track with the second point above EDW. I live less than a mile from the Paint Creek where it runs through the city park in Rochester. The development out here is everywhere. Before long there will be no undeveloped land left in this area.


----------

